# 

## Nurmabash

,          p  ,               , p .6  15.25   ?        (,      ) ?

----------


## twix

...
   ,   ,  -  .      ?

----------


## proha

,         (     ,  ),       :Smilie:

----------


## proha

> p


  -    (.  )
 .   (     )

----------

...

----------


## Nurmabash

,      ,     :    ,           p   (  ).   ,            (        )       ().
       ,  ,     (    ),    .   ,       ,     ,   ,    .
  ,    (   )?

----------

,  ,     -

----------


## -2010

,            2008.        ?  ?

----------

> 2008


  .

----------


## -2010

, , !)

----------


## Solo_n

,    ?           ?     . ,     .   -  ,  ,      .

----------

! ,   ,          .          ?       ?

----------

,       :    ,    ,        ?     -    ?     -       )))

----------

> :


    .

----------


## stdio

> ,         (     ,  ),


   .      .             /.

----------


## stdio

> ,      ,     :    ,           p   (  ).   ,            (        )       ().
>        ,  ,     (    ),    .   ,       ,     ,   ,    .
>   ,    (   )?


  ,       .

----------


## stdio

> ,    ?           ?     . ,     .   -  ,  ,      .


1

----------

....
   ...  ()     ! ... ! ...  !

----------

- ,    01.01.09  31.03.10.   ,      ,    ,    ,         .    ,    .

----------

> .      .             /.


           ,            (,     ).   ,   .    -   .         ,    -   -.    ,    .
    ()    ,        15     ,     (..      )    ,      (    ).    (    )   .      .

    ()          ,        ().    .       258-.
            50 ... ,       ,              ,   .

----------


## 18

> 1

----------

,         ,   2                     ,

----------

,

----------

!        .          ,      9  )    .

----------

> ,          p  ,               , p .6  15.25   ?        (,      ) ?


       (     )     .         .

----------

